# Luna & Owl & new rat owner



## demented (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I met a long time online friend (5-7 years I've known her) on a job interview and she happened to have a litter of baby rats that were just old enough to go to a new home. I told her I would love to have two girls (from what I read and I read A LOT, I would like their temperaments better). The babies drove from mid/lower Florida to Tampa, FL to Chattanooga, TN and were very good. It's a good thing they don't mind travel because in 2 weeks they get to go from Chattanooga to Vincennes, Indiana (hubby chose a different place of employment). Well about 2 weeks later I am in absolute love. I can honestly say I will never be ratless again. My girls are now 7ish weeks old and I love them dearly! I have owned dogs my entire life as well as show dogs and my ratlets (as they are loving called) are like mini dogs! I have already ordered them a rat mansion. It is a 5 level ferret cage with appropriately spaced bars. I see myself getting a few more girl rats in the near future (don't judge me..). But I know my family and dog friends are getting sick of me always talking about my rat babies so I thought I'd find a place where that was ok! So here are some pictures of my girls..

These were taken the day we got back from Tampa.
Both of them. Luna is on the left and Owl on the right. Luna has more markings and her tail has more Gray. Owl has very few markings and as she gets older they are going away completely and a cute pink tail.









Snuggling.. they really do love each other. This was after a LONG play session. They tired themselves out.









Only moments later.









When I took the above photos they were really unsure of me and being handled so these were the only photos I could get with them only being comfortable in the cage.

And this was a few hours ago being silly little girls climbing all over. Which I love. I know boys are cuddlier but I think the girls antics are fun and always entertaining. I will probably get boys in the future but I see me ALWAYS owning girls.
This is Owl BTW. She is a bit more of a spaz.









Luna who would shoulder ALL DAY if I let her.









Owl again. Sorry about the blur but man they are always on the go!









"Hai Mom! Let me out and when is our big cage getting here hmmm???" Owl.. 









Owl showing how big she is. When I got them they were the size of mice! Now they are as long as my hand. Which I like better. Before I was always worried I'd hurt them.









Luna saying "Oooo camera.. I bet I could play with it!" (And she did for like 15 minutes)









That's it for now. I hope you enjoy. As of right now my girlies are playing with each other and playing trapeez. I own a Boxer and a Staffordshire Bull Terrier btw. Which my Terrier is actually very sweet with my rats. You'd think a Terrier would be like "Food" but she tries to mommy them. They both get annoyed by dog slobber though cause Grace does get the occasional lick in. The Boxer could care less about them however.

Looking forward to talking with you all!

~Morgan


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

What cutie pies!  They look very happy!


----------



## demented (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! To ME they are the most awesome rats EVER. But I know all rat owners feel that way. They seem happy which is my only goal. Now both are sleeping on my chest. I feel obligated to stay away JUST so they can nap!


~Morgan


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome Ratties!!


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

such cuties


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Awww they are SOOOO cute! I know the whole "I don't think I could be rat less again!" I had rats when I was younger but when they died.. Urg it was bad. Now I'm older and I know it won't be any easier but I think I can handle it, they are worth the short amount of time they spend with us.

I love the mind reading thing, it's totally what they are thinking. Like when my timid girl Daisy is out of the cage... All she thinks is "back to the cage, back to the cage... Wheres the cage? Back to the cage..."

Anyways very cute girls, you're lucky they are sisters, I'm sure they will have a very close bond. ;D


----------



## demented (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments on my girls. I figured them being littermates they would be close and they are. They groom each other, snuggle each other, play with each other, etc. The only time they are snarky with each other is when I get them a treat. Then they are like "IT'S MINE!!!" But I always give them two pieces so there's no need for that just they always have that moment with the first piece offered. Right now they are both asleep on my chest.. so yea I'm stuck in this position until they wake up cause I just can't wake them up. LOL They are both so smart and social it is pretty easy to know what they are thinking. I am sure if they could talk we could have hours of conversation! Their new cage arrived LATE today *kicks UPS guy who forgot his route*. Since we are moving in about 2 weeks I am not sure if I should move them to that or not. They will be moved to that, then their current cage for travel (5-6 hour journey) and back to their big cage. They aren't stressed for space in their current cage so they'll be find and I know how angry they get when I only clean their cage. BUT they would probably love the new space. So I didn't know if moving them was a good idea or not. Thoughts and opinions would be appreciated!!

~Morgan


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Hahaha I wouldn't wait, I'm sure they won't mind the small cage only for a short period. Gosh I know I couldn't wait 2 weeks :-\ I'm moving in like 4 days and I'm considering setting up the other half of my FN ;D


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Congrats on your sweetiepies. I have had dogs all my life, have mice as well and still do but I could have never imagined what rats do to you. I didn't know them either, was just curious about them. I decided to get some to explore them after hearing from friends how much fun they were. They exceeded my highest expectation in friendliness, sociability and pure fun. No, I don't think I will be without rats ever and I hope my future nursing home will allow them


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Awwwww. What cute babies. And I've gotta say, I'm extremely partial to the names.... (My friends call me Luna and my Totem animal is an Owl!!!) ;D


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Your girls are absolutely adorable!  Can't wait to see pics of the big cage once you get the chance to set it up! Goodluck with the move!


----------

